# Just found my timeshare deed.



## artringwald (Jan 8, 2022)

I thought I had lost it, but I just found my timeshare deed.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 8, 2022)

That's great!

Dave


----------



## RX8 (Jan 8, 2022)

One unit rental of $175 is pretty good. Do you have the week of July 18th available?  Do you take Venmo?


----------



## artringwald (Jan 8, 2022)

In case anyone wants to rent it, I thought I should include a picture.


----------



## dayooper (Jan 8, 2022)

@artringwald  Now you need to get Maui and you can charge double rent!


----------



## artringwald (Jan 8, 2022)

I think I bought the deed card on eBay. I should have bought the whole game, which, of course, is no longer available. I wonder if the "get out of jail cards" were for the sales reps.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 8, 2022)

artringwald said:


> I think I bought the deed card on eBay. I should have bought the whole game, which, of course, is no longer available. I wonder if the "get out of jail cards" were for the sales reps.



Art, you need to dig a shade deeper.  A number of Sunterra editions are currently for sale on eBay:









						Sunterra Edition Monopoly for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for Sunterra Edition Monopoly at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com
				




Dave


----------



## artringwald (Jan 8, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Art, you need to dig a shade deeper.  A number of Sunterra editions are currently for sale on eBay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe the Point at Poipu is only Park Place, and Kaanapali Beach Club is Boardwalk. (I hope I didn't offend any KBC owners. )


----------



## dayooper (Jan 8, 2022)

Wait, Sunterra made an actual monopoly game?


----------



## artringwald (Jan 8, 2022)

dayooper said:


> Wait, Sunterra made an actual monopoly game?


It was a brilliant marketing scheme. I wonder if it was the perk for attending a presentation.


----------



## dayooper (Jan 8, 2022)

artringwald said:


> It was a brilliant marketing scheme. I wonder if it was the perk for attending a presentation.



I wonder how much they had to pay Milton Bradley for the rights to make that? It’s really ingenious. I thought you found one on the internet that someone else had photo shopped. 

It could have been a perk. Did the Sunterra have any resorts stores? Could it have been sold there?


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 8, 2022)

dayooper said:


> I wonder how much they had to pay Milton Bradley for the rights to make that? It’s really ingenious. I thought you found one on the internet that someone else had photo shopped.
> 
> It could have been a perk. Did the Sunterra have any resorts stores? Could it have been sold there?



I've seen a lot of Monopoly games made for different cities and organizations.  Sunterra no doubt paid for the privilege, but they were making the games for other folks too, so probably not a whole lot of extra money.

Check this link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_licensed_and_localized_editions_of_Monopoly:_USA

Sunterra is listed, but no link to a more detailed page.

Dave


----------



## dayooper (Jan 8, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I've seen a lot of Monopoly games made for different cities and organizations.  Sunterra no doubt paid for the privilege, but they were making the games for other folks too, so probably not a whole lot of extra money.
> 
> Check this link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_licensed_and_localized_editions_of_Monopoly:_USA
> 
> ...



I‘ve played a few of those. The Cedar Point version was fun just because I had been there so often as a kid and young adult. I guess I’m too new to timesharing that I never realized that Sunterra was one of the larger systems.


----------



## amycurl (Jan 8, 2022)

DVC apparently had (has?) a version, too. Wonder why Wyndham hasn’t figured this out?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Jan 12, 2022)

amycurl said:


> DVC apparently had (has?) a version, too. Wonder why Wyndham hasn’t figured this out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Wyndham is too busy figuring out ways to sock it to owner-renters.  Wyndham SHOULD be too busy figuring out ways to fix its pitiful website.  But they're not.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 12, 2022)

chapjim said:


> Wyndham is too busy figuring out ways to sock it to owner-renters.  Wyndham SHOULD be too busy figuring out ways to fix its pitiful website.  But they're not.



That's pitiful websites; they're working on the WorldMark one, too.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 12, 2022)

Eric B said:


> That's pitiful websites; they're working on the WorldMark one, too.



They dumbing that one down, too?

Here's how it works.  You delete a lot of useful information and replace it with photos.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 12, 2022)

[Deleted]


----------



## Eric B (Jan 12, 2022)

chapjim said:


> [Deleted]



Where are the photos?


----------



## escanoe (Jan 12, 2022)

chapjim said:


> They dumbing that one down, too?
> 
> Here's how it works.  You delete a lot of useful information and replace it with photos.



They also worked the same number on RCI.


----------



## DRIless (Jan 16, 2022)

artringwald said:


> I think I bought the deed card on eBay. I should have bought the whole game, which, of course, is no longer available. I wonder if the "get out of jail cards" were for the sales reps.
> 
> View attachment 44942


I got one, I guess for being a Platinum member in the day.


----------

